# VAGCOM Airbag Fault 01638



## BZAperfect (Feb 5, 2009)

Hi all,
Ran vagcom on my 05 GLI and got the following:
----------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 15: Airbags Labels: 6Q0-909-605-VW5.lbl
Part No: 1C0 909 605 F
Component: 04 AIRBAG VW61 0202 0003 
Coding: 12340
Shop #: WSC 00066 
*
1 Fault Found:
01638 - Crash-Sensor for Side Airbag; Rear Drivers Side (G256) 
37-00 - Faulty *
----------------------------------------------------------------------------
I did search vortex/google and from what I can gather, the fault is either the wiring or the actual crash-sensor itself. I'm just not sure where to go from here to diagnose the exact problem. Has anyone had the same exact problem (fault code: 01638) ? If so, what steps did you take to resolve the problem. If there is a DIY out there that anyone knows of where I can work with the wiring or actually replace the sensor if needed, that would be great.
I really need to have the airbag light cleared ASAP for inspection. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Krish116 (Jan 10, 2019)

Have you manged to resolve this? If so can you share you experience , where sensor is located , who to reach the sensor or by removing what parts . I have a skoda octavia 2008 1.9 TDI Engine series : BXE, that has similar fault. Thanks


----------

